# Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Check



## House M.D. (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi guys,

Yesterday I was asked to provide Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Check. I've never done that before so would appreciate if you could walk me through this process. 


> Sponsor – Character requirements – Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Check
> Your sponsor needs to obtain an AFP National Police Check. An application form is available from the AFP website


I got several question which I would like to clarify.

Q1: I opened the provided link and it is specified there:
]The Australian Federal Police (AFP) can only provide National Police Checks for:

residents of the Australian Capital Territory (ACT), Jervis Bay Territory and external Commonwealth territories
people seeking employment with the Commonwealth Government
people requiring a check under Commonwealth legislation
Australian immigration purposes
where the applicant resides overseas
overseas employment
overseas adoption
visa applications for overseas travel.

I live in NSW so it's a bit unclear if I'm eligible for online application or I should find NSW AFP. 

Q2: What kind of ID documents I should certify with JP? 



Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

House M.D. said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Yesterday I was asked to provide Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Check. I've never done that before so would appreciate if you could walk me through this process.
> 
> ...


If you are seeking for any of those above, you apply to AFP.


----------



## House M.D. (Feb 28, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> If you are seeking for any of those above, you apply to AFP.


So it means that "residents of the Australian Capital Territory (ACT), Jervis Bay Territory and external Commonwealth territories" is one of the several conditions of AFP NPC and not the only one. Right?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

House M.D. said:


> So it means that "residents of the Australian Capital Territory (ACT), Jervis Bay Territory and external Commonwealth territories" is one of the several conditions of AFP NPC and not the only one. Right?


No, its just that if you want local records from ACT courts/criminal records, then you apply in your own state. Hence, only ACT people can apply for those to ACT AFP.

For all others, I assume you seek AFP services.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

House M.D. said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Yesterday I was asked to provide Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Check. I've never done that before so would appreciate if you could walk me through this process.
> 
> ...


I've highlighted the part that applies to you in red. Forget the ACT part, that does not apply to you.

Since you need the certificate for immigration purposes it doesn't matter where you live in Australia. 

You don't need to certify any of the documents, just apply online and upload scans of the documents you need to provide.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

House M.D. said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Yesterday I was asked to provide Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Check. I've never done that before so would appreciate if you could walk me through this process.
> 
> ...


Q1 Ans: These are the list of sectors where AFP National police check can be used. You can apply in online regardless of your location. Current processimg time us 15 working days.

Q2 Ans: You need to provide the scanned of orginal copy, these includes credit card, national ID, Passport, birth certificate, bank statement, driving license. If any of these are not written in english, you have to translate and notarize. So, if you have yoir birth certificate written in different language than english, you have translate it to english. Provide 100 points for the proof of identity.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

zaback21 said:


> No, its just that if you want local records from ACT courts/criminal records, then you apply in your own state. Hence, only ACT people can apply for those to ACT.
> 
> For all others, I assume you seek AFP services.


No, that's not right - but this is not relevant to House anyway - and he's getting distracted by things that don't apply to him. 

But to clarify anyway, for many people living in Australia, all they need is a regular National Police Check - so they apply to their State Police. In the ACT, there are no State Police - it's not a State. So residents there naturally have to apply to the AFP, as they are the Police for that Territory.

However, for some purposes (mostly connected with the Federal, rather than State Governments, for issues such as Federal Employment, Immigration, Overseas citizens, etc AND for all ACT residents) a State-issued National Police Certificate is not suitable. 

House needs to get an AFP National Police Check as that is what is required for Immigration Purposes. Doesn't matter where he lives, for Immigration purposes he needs an AFP clearance. He can apply for it online very easily.


----------



## House M.D. (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Thank you very much for your replies. 

I am asked to sign consent form (for name check), scan and upload it. Should I certify it with JP? 

Thank you.


----------



## krisoz (Mar 20, 2019)

My APF for oversease employment was approved in two days applied online 17/3/19 email recieved from AFP advising approval and posting on 19/3/19


----------

